# Your Progress....over months, years etc



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Always gives me motivation to see and hear about people reaching goals and achieving new things.

How do you look, feel now since you started lifting etc.....are you stronger,bigger more knowledgeable, how has your training changed?

I remember when i 1st walked into a gym, 30kg was placed on the bench for me to press and it felt like the heaviest thing in the world to me, how times change.

Progress Pics, story's....share!!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I was handed the 12.5kg dumbells to bench.... I had to lower it to 10kg. I almost walked out then and never came back

I'm up to 15's now... HARDCORE


----------



## mikeh91 (Nov 19, 2011)

Training Arms+Chest every workout four times a week certainly gave me no foundation at all. 

Gained 3 stone of muscle and lost BF in the four years I have been training though


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, I was 10st at 25-26, now I'm 15.5 at 30 and trying to reach the holy grail of 102kg (16st)... I'm currently 96-98kg depending on water and food etc etc.


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

I was always bullied as the fat kid at school.

My dad owned a newsagents so sweets were on tap 24/7.

Then I started using my dad's old Bullworker.

After the school holidays during PE all the bully kids started commenting me on the size of my arms.

That gave me a humendous boost and kick to join a gym.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i was 140lbs now im 185lbs


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

in the last 18 months i turned my life around completely cut from 260lbs to 170lbs then clean bulked from 170 now back up to 190. Never felt better

i will never let myself get fat again!


----------



## mikeh91 (Nov 19, 2011)

Seems true that most people get there training sorted after around 12 months, but the diet/ nutrional side of things always seem to take longer!

Bit of a generalistion but I would of loved to of had someone sit me down and teach me the foundations of nutrition instead of the correct curling form :whistling:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i was 140lbs now im 185lbs


45lb is some going.....did you have to eat yourself into oblivion haha, i did to get to 200lbs.....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> 45lb is some going.....did you have to eat yourself into oblivion haha, i did to get to 200lbs.....


well i was eating **** all all my life was bordering on an eating disorder i reckon. one day i duno what it was i thought im gnna start working out so 2 years down the line i put 45lbs on. i eat 5500+ cals a day now lol on a dutch_scott super food diet. hopefully get to 200lbs+ and shredded. hard and slow process though. i did get to 194lbs last cycle so not far off my goal


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

out of curiousity how long into your training did you guys really start to notice visible changes in muscle growth like big differences

after 18 months it is only recently i have started to notice my increase in size, a lot of people say they get great gains in the first few months but i didnt really see any?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I started nearly year ago now at 16, now I couldn't event squat, could bench the bar only and didn't know what a deadlift was.

Now I'm 17 in 2weeks and I can squat 140kg, 105kg bench and a deadlift of 170kg.

I was also fat, then got lean and now I'm fat again..oh the joys


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Well this was me in 2008 *the one on the right* weighing about 10.5st



This is me in 2010 weighing about 12.5st



And me as of now weighing 15st



Want to get to 16st by year end if I can.


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

I was 119lbs in june last year... I started working out due to my army application, it was put on hold until april 2013 so I decided to keep going untill I get a training date.

I'm now 172lbs (bf% has went up only a little bit) but I've still got a long, long, long way to go (want to get as big and strong as possible whilst still maintaining cardio)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I was saying the other day after just finished on bench, that 160kg now feels lighter than 30kg did when I first started!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> well i was eating **** all all my life was bordering on an eating disorder i reckon. one day i duno what it was i thought im gnna start working out so 2 years down the line i put 45lbs on. i eat 5500+ cals a day now lol on a dutch_scott super food diet. hopefully get to 200lbs+ and shredded. hard and slow process though. i did get to 194lbs last cycle so not far off my goal


5500+ cals take it your a hard gainer then....i put weight on at the small of food.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

I started 4-5 years ago, I was 16st, I've been up and down, got to 17.2st and I started training as we were expecting a child and I didn't want to be a fat lazy dad. I've been down to 15 stone now I'm carrying 17 n half stone!! Still along way to go but learning and making friends along the way is great.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> 5500+ cals take it your a hard gainer then....i put weight on at the small of food.


I dont really put weight on with 5500 (just seems to hold didnt lose any weight in my last PCT). i have evoo in my shakes and just eat a **** load lol . I am tall with a thin skeletal frame so find holding any weight a struggle tbh. i can lose a lot of weight just from not keeping my cals up every day.

Id love that mate. Eat less but be able to gain!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Started at 13 stone, did a **** load of gear, a really dirty bulk and got to 23 stone. Nearly died, realised I was a tw4t now 15 stone 9 and loving lifting heavy and living life


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

First Xmas 2006, second June 2012. Ex used to bully the f**k out of me and made me feel less than human. Used to say things like you are less than a man, pathetic etc.

So I decided to change how I looked, entirely.

I think it worked, at least physically?

168lb in first, 235lb in second.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> View attachment 114403
> 
> 
> First Xmas 2006, second June 2012. Ex used to bully the f**k out of me and made me feel less than human. Used to say things like you are less than a man, pathetic etc.
> ...


I'd like to see her face now when she sees you!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Well this was me in 2008 *the one on the right* weighing about 10.5st
> 
> View attachment 114391
> 
> ...


look awesome mate


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

onthebuild said:


> I'd like to see her face now when she sees you!


She hates my guts, calls me water boy, roid head etc now 

Mother of my daughter so I have to see her once or twice a month.

I'm having the last laugh now tho - I'm with the most beautiful woman I've met in my life having the time of my life, both doing a sport we both love and support each other in.

Couldn't be happier!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> look awesome mate


Cheers mate! Far from where I want to be, but equally as far away from where I was which is the main thing


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

I have trained on and off since I was 18 (10 years ago)... Always been relatively strong, but my diet and nutrition was worse than poor.

When I got back with my now Wife (we used to date at school) 5 years ago I was a lean 11 stone. At 6'3" I can't believe just how skinny I was looking back at pics. I'm now 16st 8lbs.

Feels good to not be the skinny kid anymore.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

no-way said:


> Feels good to not be the skinny kid anymore.


Exactly! Best feeling in the world


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I have been really proud of what i have done over the last year losing just over 5st in fat.

Transformed my body bigtime and im still setting goals.

Being on here and befriending like minded people has been a great motivation for me.

Im 43 and glad i made the move to a better lifestyle and plan to do more in the coming months.

My new mission is to take up mma so im setting my mind towards that also


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> I have been really proud of what i have done over the last year losing just over 5st in fat.
> 
> Transformed my body bigtime and im still setting goals.
> 
> ...


Fair play mate!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Think my 1st post ever on this board was something like 'can you recommend me another protein source other that oats'

shot down in flames.....always do your research lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> View attachment 114403
> 
> 
> First Xmas 2006, second June 2012. Ex used to bully the f**k out of me and made me feel less than human. Used to say things like you are less than a man, pathetic etc.
> ...


Awesome mate!! Especially with an ex like that and the woman you have now!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> Awesome mate!! Especially with an ex like that and the woman you have now!!


If you saw how my ex looks now compared to my fiancee, you'd laugh.

Funnily enough treating me like hell actually has made me change how I am and my outlook - the people I met and the encounters I've had as a result with people around the world because of her vile hatred and bile she spewed forth was like a blessing in disguise!


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Still losing weight....



2010



Last week

I hope be 11 stone before i start building my muscles more.

Proud so far


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> If you saw how my ex looks now compared to my fiancee, you'd laugh.
> 
> Funnily enough treating me like hell actually has made me change how I am and my outlook - the people I met and the encounters I've had as a result with people around the world because of her vile hatred and bile she spewed forth was like a blessing in disguise!


Well from the looks of your current Mrs i can believe you mate.

Well..... credit where credit is due mate, i should think a large % of people wouldnt react the way you did and take anything positive from the situation, others may have just accepted what your ex was saying and stayed the same and been miserable.

Nice to see such a postitive outcome from something so negative.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's mine - this is a good 4 or 5 years ago:

















And this year:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Here's mine - this is a good 4 or 5 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chelsea you monster


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Chelsea you monster


  thanks mate.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> thanks mate.


look great mate, this is where i hope to be in the next few months.....


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> thanks mate.


how old was you in first pics?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> how old was you in first pics?


Around 22 mate.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Around 22 mate.


How long training when you were 22? You were a beast then !


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Really motivational, especially for beginners like myself.

Thanks for posting and good job everyone!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ben_Dover said:


> How long training when you were 22? You were a beast then !


Really? I think i look tiny! Erm started lifting weights about 18 but probably had only been training properly for about 2 years there.


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

This was the start of october 2012. I had 6 months off training and gear while I sorted myself out. I had a goal of adding 3 stone in 3 months.... I did it! Yes, I was using copious amounts of gear, insulin and GH but I didn't go over the top. Slin was only 3 days a week at 10 iu and I only ran 4 iu a day of GH.

The starting weight was 12 stone 13, I ended up at 16 stone 1 at the start of jan.



Muscle memory played a big factor as well although I had never been this big before. I was growing by the day! Unfortunately family problems arose again and I haven't trained for over a month now : ( ill get back on it soon once all this blows over.

im 6 foot 3 if anyone was wondering. I looked anorexic at 12 stone 13!


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Chelsea you monster


Awesome physique mate!


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

^^ don't know why it quoted that then?!?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> How long that take you?


2 years but the majority of the weight I gained in 6 months lol still pretty low bf hopefully dropping down to 10% next cycle.

You can see a before and after pic in my journal


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I used to be a big fat [email protected], now I'm a big not quite as fat [email protected]


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> View attachment 114403
> 
> 
> First Xmas 2006, second June 2012. Ex used to bully the f**k out of me and made me feel less than human. Used to say things like you are less than a man, pathetic etc.
> ...


impressive stuff mate - thing is second pic is 235 LEAN - a lot of people are shocked how little they weigh @ 5% etc - realizing how very little lean mass they hold

cracking shape mate nice one :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

View attachment 114418


left is when i joined here 2009 @ 11.5/12 stone , bottom right is a few months back at 19 stone , im now 20 stone


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> View attachment 114418
> 
> 
> left is when i joined here 2009 @ 11.5/12 stone , bottom right is a few months back at 19 stone , im now 20 stone


so whats this about you cutting?!?!?!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I'm still too fat


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> so whats this about you cutting?!?!?!


only thing im cutting is my hair 

but you never know buddy 

you`ve done pretty well though i think you should keep bulking mate as it evens out the more weight you move .


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

In 2010 I was 8 stone ish. Started out dropping the 20kg olympic bar on bench press. Hit 60kg on a regular basis now. Picture is from 2010, my avi is not so long ago (was nearly 13 stone at the time, 12 ish now)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> only thing im cutting is my hair
> 
> but you never know buddy
> 
> you`ve done pretty well though i think you should keep bulking mate as it evens out the more weight you move .


Haha

Ye Scott wants me too also I just want rid of this last bit of fat atm just to kinda prove to myself it's possible.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Haha
> 
> Ye Scott wants me too also I just want rid of this last bit of fat atm just to kinda prove to myself it's possible.


it is , now get fcuking huge


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Fair play mate!


Thanks pal,,,in truth i think everyone of us on here can be very proud

Just reading on this thread alone is inspirational,,,,amazing transformations

Ps,,,thats first class muscle youve built there buddy well done


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

last summer after a lay off from training i was 11 and a half stone and really weak. My first session back did 50kg bench and on 8 rep failed and just had to sit there with it on my chest till i had the energy to move it. Cut down on going out and started to training properly and now im 17 stone with lifts above avi put on some fat but i have just being eating loads and going for mass and strength not bothered about being lean.


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Joined gym in July 2010 @ 14 stone (6ft 3). Now weighing in at 19.5 stone. Not lean, but I'm bulking


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

bambi1550 said:


> Still losing weight....
> 
> View attachment 114408
> 
> ...


Absolutely spectacular change! Glad you ditched the tartan too, it didn't suit you :lol:

Joking aside well done!

@Chelsea is that a smile in one of your pictures?!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

just send him a pm mate!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Reading this thread by any newbie thinking of taking up lifting it should be enough to make them want to get to a gym asap.

The only problem is its made me now want to hit another cycle next week,,,,after me saying thats me finished with that lol.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

leeds_01 said:


> impressive stuff mate - thing is second pic is 235 LEAN - a lot of people are shocked how little they weigh @ 5% etc - realizing how very little lean mass they hold
> 
> cracking shape mate nice one :beer:


Thanks fella :thumb:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Some very good transformations in here.

I can't remember my first gym session since I had a barbell and about 30kg of weights even as a young kid. I had big biceps and good abs. There wasn't much money when I was a young lad so when I got to the gym I went nuts, outlifting adults at times and training for 2.5hrs to ensure I got my money's worth.

I kinda lost my way when I was 25-27, I had an unlucky run where I broke a few bones in separate accidents on the bike and I haven't really got myself proper back in as good shape as I know I can.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

pic of my facebook from

late 2009



pic of me 15 minutes ago


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

P!sh pics cos not on comp but..

Last June 87kg



Nov 107kg



Dec 97kg



3weeks ago (start of blast after cruising since dec) 101kg



Currently 103kg....and rising quickly 

Sorry bout the faces & peedo tash


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> Sorry bout the faces & peedo tash


I was going to ask if the regime you follow includes listening to Freddie Mercury whilst training.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Had an operation this time last year and came out of hospital at just over 7 stone. My friend dragged me to the gym. Now sitting at over 12 and growing steady.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I was going to ask if the regime you follow includes listening to Freddie Mercury whilst training.


U love it ya cvnt


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> View attachment 114418
> 
> 
> left is when i joined here 2009 @ 11.5/12 stone , bottom right is a few months back at 19 stone , im now 20 stone


Unit!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Started training in June 2010, weighing approx 112lbs





October/November 2012 weighing approx 118lbs



2nd picture is winning the NAC British Open Figure U35 class and qualifying for the NAC Universe 2012.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Ive not got any old pics of me to pull up

But the first pic is me eight weeks ago. 15st

And the second is Sunday just gone


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

4 Years Ago



Now



Not actually much of a difference :/


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> U love it ya cvnt


 :lol:


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

6 years ago:



Now:



from 122 to 175 pounds


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Started out 173lbs, now 203lbs. Stronger in all departments. I think hitting a new PB in any lift is enough to give your confidence a boost, it did to me on Saturday during shoulder day, new PB on lat side raises.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Started at around 18 stone and about 35% body fat am now sitting at 14 stone around 16% body fat nearly 2 years down the line people say I'm 20% body fat but I disagree as I had it done by a pro 6 months ago and he said I was 18% and that was without abs showing


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Started training atv15 in the cellar at home as I was a fat kid but not strong joined a gym at 16 made the mistake of thinking weight was size got up to 23.5st strong but very fat and natty dieted down to 14st 3 on stage and competed as a junior natty

Turned to the dark side and 4 years later was sitting at 24st in ok condition started dieting for Leeds qualifier and met Dorian he took a real interest in me and I was told if I could get into condition he wanted to speak to me

Fired up to hell training went ballistic , result one completely detached left major pectoral . Nhs refused to operate sank into depression (let's of personal **** going on too) didn't train fr 12 years

Hit over 27st of blub got crushed under a truck , was technically dead when paramedics arrived , brought back and decided I needed to sort my life out , started dieting then eventually got back in gym now 5-6 years later 22 st with bs prepping for this years shw

No pics f early stuff but here's some of later


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Started training atv15 in the cellar at home as I was a fat kid but not strong joined a gym at 16 made the mistake of thinking weight was size got up to 23.5st strong but very fat and natty dieted down to 14st 3 on stage and competed as a junior natty
> 
> Turned to the dark side and 4 years later was sitting at 24st in ok condition started dieting for Leeds qualifier and met Dorian he took a real interest in me and I was told if I could get into condition he wanted to speak to me
> 
> ...


Incredible mate! Fair ****ing play to ye!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Absolutely spectacular change! Glad you ditched the tartan too, it didn't suit you :lol:
> 
> Joking aside well done!
> 
> @Chelsea is that a smile in one of your pictures?!


Haha, yea mate just for you :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Started training atv15 in the cellar at home as I was a fat kid but not strong joined a gym at 16 made the mistake of thinking weight was size got up to 23.5st strong but very fat and natty dieted down to 14st 3 on stage and competed as a junior natty
> 
> Turned to the dark side and 4 years later was sitting at 24st in ok condition started dieting for Leeds qualifier and met Dorian he took a real interest in me and I was told if I could get into condition he wanted to speak to me
> 
> ...


Thats an awesome story mate, shame to hear about the pec and the accident. Glad to see everything is back on track, you look like a beast!!


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Started training atv15 in the cellar at home as I was a fat kid but not strong joined a gym at 16 made the mistake of thinking weight was size got up to 23.5st strong but very fat and natty dieted down to 14st 3 on stage and competed as a junior natty
> 
> Turned to the dark side and 4 years later was sitting at 24st in ok condition started dieting for Leeds qualifier and met Dorian he took a real interest in me and I was told if I could get into condition he wanted to speak to me
> 
> ...


you sir are an inspiration!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

This was me 12 months ago



Me now


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments and reps guys sorry can't reply no pm or ability to leave visitors messages yet @Milky any chance of getting this sorted


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Started out weighing about the same as my girlfriend june 2010 :lol:



















Me currently


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> Thanks for the compliments and reps guys sorry can't reply no pm or ability to leave visitors messages yet @Milky any chance of getting this sorted


Its a month mate no way round it l dont think.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Started training atv15 in the cellar at home as I was a fat kid but not strong joined a gym at 16 made the mistake of thinking weight was size got up to 23.5st strong but very fat and natty dieted down to 14st 3 on stage and competed as a junior natty
> 
> Turned to the dark side and 4 years later was sitting at 24st in ok condition started dieting for Leeds qualifier and met Dorian he took a real interest in me and I was told if I could get into condition he wanted to speak to me
> 
> ...


ur one big fuker!....ur big bear from TM yeh?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

March 2011

View attachment 114458


View attachment 114460


March 2013

View attachment 114463


View attachment 114464


View attachment 114466


Still got no quad sweep, they are solid and quite good front to back though


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Not much over a year I've been training now

started 14st7









got down to 12at6lbs










Now 14st3 ATM tho Im defo carry to much fat lol (left pix is now right one was in December)



























Not sure if il happy with my progress or not tbh lol


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Not posting pics, but in my profile there's one after my last bulk.

Been up and down for me. Been at this over 2.5 years, bulked to 17st6lb but way too fat for my liking.

Dieted to 12st4lb but felt so small.

Did one ph run and gained 20lb, which got me to 14st2lb. Currently on a 4 week dnp run, should be 12st4lb and a sight leaner come friday when i hit my first test cycle.

Really hoping for some big gains, then after pct it's back to diet mode.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Started training atv15 in the cellar at home as I was a fat kid but not strong joined a gym at 16 made the mistake of thinking weight was size got up to 23.5st strong but very fat and natty dieted down to 14st 3 on stage and competed as a junior natty
> 
> Turned to the dark side and 4 years later was sitting at 24st in ok condition started dieting for Leeds qualifier and met Dorian he took a real interest in me and I was told if I could get into condition he wanted to speak to me
> 
> ...


Holly sh!t. Well done


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur one big fuker!....ur big bear from TM yeh?


Yes I am


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Chelsea you monster


Sick back!

What you weighing at?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Sick back!
> 
> What you weighing at?


 :confused1:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> :confused1:


Meant to quote @Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

XRichHx said:


> Sick back!
> 
> What you weighing at?


Haha! Thanks mate. At the moment im hovering around 16stone i think.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Meant to quote @Chelsea


haha confused the hell out of me, on tren atm and im getting all these mad randoms thought today....you are not helping haha

:thumbup1:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> haha confused the hell out of me, on tren atm and im getting all these mad randoms thought today....you are not helping haha
> 
> :thumbup1:


You might enjoy this then


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha! Thanks mate. At the moment im hovering around 16stone i think.


Awesome, pretty lean as well, in good nick.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> haha confused the hell out of me, on tren atm and im getting all these mad randoms thought today....you are not helping haha
> 
> :thumbup1:


I thought you were natty hayesy!?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

XRichHx said:


> Awesome, pretty lean as well, in good nick.


Got a show in 4 weeks and 4 days mate but i tend to stay lean in the off season now anyway


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Upto about 7 or 8 years ago was always a fat lad here's be about 19 and half stone



Did my first proper diet to go on a lads hol and got to about 13 and half st I think



Came back and got chubby again then trimmed down for another holiday. Got back and started working with @Pscarb and went from 17 and half stone to 13 and half in 16 weeks







Went for anothe show the year after but didn't quite make it. Started working with @dutch_scott, Bulked to 18st then dropped to 11 and half for a show with various stages in between (and before anyone points out, yes I needed more size  )





View attachment 114556


View attachment 114557


View attachment 114558


View attachment 114559


Now just taking things as they come, training myself and sat about 15 and half to 16st and here's a few pics of me out and about with the gf and Incredible Bulk and Dazc

View attachment 114560


View attachment 114561


View attachment 114562


----------



## delta_prime (Feb 6, 2013)

Pics are embarrassing, but I weighed 33 stone+ about 3 years ago, down to 15 stone, want to continue cutting to about 13st, and then clean bulk, feel great, with the only slight negative, the somewhat loose skin.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

delta_prime said:


> Pics are embarrassing, but I weighed 33 stone+ about 3 years ago, down to 15 stone, want to continue cutting to about 13st, and then clean bulk, feel great, with the only slight negative, the somewhat loose skin.


Far king hell....33st down to 15st??!! That's commitment, loose skin or not.

Well done.


----------



## delta_prime (Feb 6, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Far king hell....33st down to 15st??!! That's commitment, loose skin or not.
> 
> Well done.


Cheers mate, forgot to add was also smoking 40+ a day, and had to sleep downstairs as knees were so bad, couldn't climb the stairs, the thought of dying young and not seeing my kids grow up, was my initial drive, and now, I just want them muscles.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

delta_prime said:


> Cheers mate, forgot to add was also smoking 40+ a day, and had to sleep downstairs as knees were so bad, couldn't climb the stairs, the thought of dying young and not seeing my kids grow up, was my initial drive, and now, I just want them muscles.


Good effort mate!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

delta_prime said:


> Pics are embarrassing, but I weighed 33 stone+ about 3 years ago, down to 15 stone, want to continue cutting to about 13st, and then clean bulk, feel great, with the only slight negative, the somewhat loose skin.


Put pictures up you will get compliments and feel good you deserve it for that loss


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Few pictures here:

start 4.5years ago, 9.5 stone



9 months in



Start of first cycle and bulk



End of first cycle and bulk



Then got cut in prep for a show but bottled it



Then bulked again and did fu.ck all for a while



And here is this weekend 6 weeks out from first show


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Started training atv15 in the cellar at home as I was a fat kid but not strong joined a gym at 16 made the mistake of thinking weight was size got up to 23.5st strong but very fat and natty dieted down to 14st 3 on stage and competed as a junior natty
> 
> Turned to the dark side and 4 years later was sitting at 24st in ok condition started dieting for Leeds qualifier and met Dorian he took a real interest in me and I was told if I could get into condition he wanted to speak to me
> 
> ...


Absolute beast!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I really enjoy threads like this, very inspirational.

Heres mine, 3 years.since starting training


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

CJ said:


> I really enjoy threads like this, very inspirational.
> 
> Heres mine, 3 years.since starting training
> 
> ...


Superb! Great physique!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

alan_wilson said:


> Superb! Great physique!!


Thank ypu alan


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

CJ said:


> I really enjoy threads like this, very inspirational.
> 
> Heres mine, 3 years.since starting training
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

CJ said:


> I really enjoy threads like this, very inspirational.
> 
> Heres mine, 3 years.since starting training
> 
> ...


Fcuk ake mate, brilliant job! :thumb:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Then bulked again and did fu.ck all for a while
> 
> View attachment 114591


What bike is under the cover....or is it your mobility scooter?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

@CJ unreal mate that's a real credit too u


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

delta_prime said:


> Cheers mate, forgot to add was also smoking 40+ a day, and had to sleep downstairs as knees were so bad, couldn't climb the stairs, the thought of dying young and not seeing my kids grow up, was my initial drive, and now, I just want them muscles.


I often do work for people who are so overweight that they need all sorts of adaptations in their house, a few have eventually died.

Good turn around.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Monkey_ass said:


> Awesome





longjohnchafage said:


> Fcuk ake mate, brilliant job! :thumb:





Chris86 said:


> @CJ unreal mate that's a real credit too u


Thanks guys...working with @Pscarb now to move my physique on.

I made very little progress until I hired online coaches 9 months into training, always had one since that point.


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Started training atv15 in the cellar at home as I was a fat kid but not strong joined a gym at 16 made the mistake of thinking weight was size got up to 23.5st strong but very fat and natty dieted down to 14st 3 on stage and competed as a junior natty
> 
> Turned to the dark side and 4 years later was sitting at 24st in ok condition started dieting for Leeds qualifier and met Dorian he took a real interest in me and I was told if I could get into condition he wanted to speak to me
> 
> ...


AH well done bro super work.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Natty scum. Currently being defeated by a shoulder injury for the last 12 months.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

delta_prime said:


> Pics are embarrassing, but I weighed 33 stone+ about 3 years ago, down to 15 stone, want to continue cutting to about 13st, and then clean bulk, feel great, with the only slight negative, the somewhat loose skin.


Amazing ! Well done take pride in your achievements you deserve it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

CJ said:


> Thanks guys...working with @Pscarb now to move my physique on.
> 
> I made very little progress until I hired online coaches 9 months into training, always had one since that point.


And still a nobber


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Therealbigbear said:


> And still a nobber


Oh ****ing hell...you're here lol


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

65kg to 75kg.

Shame I have no photos of me at 62kg.

185cm so still small, want to hit 85kg and leaner eventually.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

2 yrs since joining the forums...










13st 8lbs in first pic, 15st 4lbs in second.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Awesome, mate.

I need to take better pics, your lighting is perfect in the 2nd pic.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This is from 6 years progress:


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I had wellenss check done through work. I have been training quite a few years now but over a year I have gone from 87kg to 89kg, Lean weight gone from 70kg to 76.2kg and body fat gone from 19.6% to 15.1%. I know the body fat measurement machine is not the most accurate but it is the same machine used from the previous year.


----------

